# Kennt Jemand "KS-Cycling" - BMX Bikes?



## jpkmed (1. April 2008)

Hallo BMX-Gemeinde!

tja, die Überschrift deutet schon auf meine Absicht hin!
ja, ich möchte mir bei ebay! eine BMX kaufen!? - bitte nicht gleich schimpfen!

Ich weiß natürlich als langjähriger Rennrad/MTB Fahrer/Bastler über Qualitätstandard und natürlich auch über diese ebay Angebote bescheid!

Aber da ich mir als Grenze 200,00 gesetzt habe komme ich eben bei ebay nicht vorbei! - Grund dieser Grenze ist ganz einfach das ich es nichtwirklich als gedachtes Mittel verwenden werde! - Einsatzgebiet würde nämlich einfach nur die Fahrt zum Sportplatz sein (~500m) - sozusagen als Mittel zum Zweck!

Warum dies... tja da es mir einfach aus stylischen Gründen gefällt auf diese
andere Art von Bike zu fahren. Werde natürlich hier und da schon einen kleinen BannyHop oder dergleichen probieren! wo wir nun beim Thema sind:

Ich habe eben diese 2 Bikes ins Auge gefasst und würde euch um Stellungnahme bitten ob die Beschreibung der Realität halbwegs hinkommmen wird?

1.BMX) http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-FREESTYLE-MI...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

2.BMX) http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-FREESTYLE-MI...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

-die Bremsen (Tektro) müssten passen - sogar auch in u-form, 

-bei den Laufräder kann es natürlich sein
das sie nicht wirklich zentiert od. zu locker gespeicht sind - jedoch hoffe ich diese mit den Nippeln nachspannen zu können!? 

-Gummi wiegesagt wird keinen Anspruch erhalten - 2,2 Zoll

-Kurbel? tja, was sagt ihr - ist das es eine Mogelverpackung!?

-Ahead Set scheint ja lt. Bild nicht schlecht zu sein?

-Sattel, Stütze, lenker, Griffe düften auch passen?

-nun der Rahmen? was haltet ihr davon? das es billig und bleischwere Taiwan Ware ist offensichtlich - aber halten hier auch die Schweißnähte bzw. nimmt dieser keine bleibenden Verformungen an? - ob er weich zu fahren ist würde eben für meinenEinsatz nicht von großer Bedeutung sein!

-Diese Pegs werde ich falls sie mir zu instabil erscheinen - demontieren!

-Übersetzung liegt bei 43/16 - ca. 22km/h bei 70 Trittfrequenz ist ok!

(3. Variante hätte ich das Kraftsoff Fuel um 200,00? - ist aber von der Ausstattung her nicht wirklich besser - Rahmen?)

So nun zusammegefasst:
Anforderung sind eher an Optik gerichtet, wobei es auf keinen Fall sein darf
das irgendetwas wegen zu großen Toleranzen klappert od. wackelt bzw. mir das Rad trotz min. Belastung unterm A.. zusammenbricht? - wie beschrieben möchte ich schon auch mal was probieren jedoch wird es aus Zeitgründen nicht wirklich zur großen Begeisterung
kommen wodurch eben die Ansprüche wirklich gering sind und wahrscheinlich auch bleiben werden!?

freu mich auf eure Antworten
mfg
Patrick


----------



## Son (1. April 2008)

zum posen und für zum sportplatzfahrn reicht das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. April 2008)

http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=35&aid=971

Das habe ich dem kleinen meiner EX geschenkt, ist zwar nicht HighEnd aber für den anfang ist es nicht schlecht.
Weniger sollte man nun wirklich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## RISE (1. April 2008)

Son schrieb:


> zum posen und für zum sportplatzfahrn reicht das



Dem würde ich mal zustimmen. Das Stolen finde ich dennoch schöner.


----------



## jpkmed (1. April 2008)

tja, da sind wir dann wohl wieder beim leidigen Thema! - nach oben gibts ja nie Grenzen! 

Ich stimme euch euch zu, dass das stolen wirklich schöner ist - auch etwas dezenter (Rohr, Decal, Kurbel) - 
Das Problem ist das ja die Versandkosten auch noch hinzukommen und dann bin ich schon bei gut 280,00 zu 155,00! tja, ob mir das dann nicht wieder etwas zu viel wird, aber aussehen tut`s verdammt gut! 

hätt ich doch bloß nicht gefragt!  

Wie ist denn das mit den Bremsen und Bergabfahren - vorne sind ja keine drauf? - wirds da nicht etwas zu schnell?


----------



## hnx.dave (1. April 2008)

nein, das wird nich zu schnell...kannst ja trotzdem bremsen, dann halt keine vollbremse bergab sondern "schleifen" lassen.

aber bitte, leg noch 40-60 drauf und hol dir das stolen...das is außerdem 100000 mal schöner 

achja, versand zahlste bei 240 euro fahrrad nicht...ich glaub ab 100 is portofrei 


also noch ein grund 



dave


----------



## jpkmed (1. April 2008)

hnx.dave schrieb:


> nein, das wird nich zu schnell...kannst ja trotzdem bremsen, dann halt keine vollbremse bergab sondern "schleifen" lassen.
> 
> aber bitte, leg noch 40-60 drauf und hol dir das stolen...das is außerdem 100000 mal schöner
> 
> ...



hi dave,

tja, ich will ja schon gar nicht mehr das Bild des stolen ansehen! - is ja echt schöner! - da gibts nix zu rütteln! 

Hab schon mal ne Anfrage an oldschoolbmx gesendet - mal sehen was die sagen! - das mit Versandkostenfrei glaub ich wird nix da es nach Österreich geschickt werden muss!?


----------



## scott yz0 (1. April 2008)

und die haltbarkeit is a n grund.. bis des stolen hinüber is hast 20 von dem ebay dreck gekillt (und des stolen is scho ned des massivste). außerdem siehts besser aus und wiegt weniger!  wegen bremse.. gut eingestellt zieht a ne bmx bremse ordentlich.. notfalls gibts bitumen  gibt glei no nen mörder-sound gratis ^^


----------



## jpkmed (1. April 2008)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> und die haltbarkeit is a n grund.. bis des stolen hinüber is hast 20 von dem ebay dreck gekillt (und des stolen is scho ned des massivste). außerdem siehts besser aus und wiegt weniger!  wegen bremse.. gut eingestellt zieht a ne bmx bremse ordentlich.. notfalls gibts bitumen  gibt glei no nen mörder-sound gratis ^^



- Dein Beitrag macht es mir aber nicht leichter!  
da ist es schon schöner, dann muss es auch noch stabiler und leichter sein und einen Sound gibts oben drein!  

tja, die Überzeugung wächst....


----------



## RISE (1. April 2008)

Leicht und stabil wirst du zumindest bei dem Ebayding vergeblich suchen. Ãberhaupt muss man - wie du ja schon mitbekommen hast - in der Preisklasse erhebliche Abstriche machen, fÃ¼r deine Zwecke mÃ¼sste es dennoch reichen.

Das Bremsen sollte eigentlich funktionieren, sofern du die Bremse ordentlich einstellst (Anleitung dazu gibts unter anderem hier im How to Thread), denn ich vermute mal, dass die Bremsen von Haus aus so eingestellt sind, dass man sie auch gleich weglassen kÃ¶nnte. 

Eine weitere MÃ¶glichkeit wÃ¤re ein Gebrauchrad. Allerdings mÃ¼sste man das dann im Regelfall optisch etwas Ã¼berholen (Lack etc.). Grad vor ein paar Tagen war ein Simple Enigma auf Ebay mit wirklich guten und aktuellen Teilen, Startgebot war bei 250â¬, keine Ahnung, ob es weggegangen ist.


----------



## Hertener (1. April 2008)

Apropos "KS-Cycling":
Ein echter Hingucker und das ultimative Poser-Bike überhaupt:
Kool Savas Cycle Schrot 

PS: Das Stolen nehmen... sic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (1. April 2008)

damit habe ich mal einen in göttingen gesehen


----------



## jpkmed (1. April 2008)

ja das Teil sieht wirklich verschärft aus! - da hats mich auch kurz gerissen!

- jaja, das Stolen... (warte noch auf die Lieferkosteninfo  

was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Kraftstoff fuel oder Petrol!?
bei denen kann man sogar die Farbe frei wählen!?
und die Rahmen scheinen auch robust zu sein!? wenn ich mit MTB sektor vergleiche

http://www.kraftstoff-bikes.com/kategorie1/53410496ee13fb113/53410496f912b3d23/index.html


----------



## Son (1. April 2008)

das ist auch kotig


----------



## Hertener (1. April 2008)

Kraftstoff hatten wir doch hier schon mal irgendwo.
Wenn überhaupt, dann das Petrol. Die OPC vom Fuel kannst Du eh gleich in die Tonne kloppen.

Und dann, weil's hier noch keiner genannt hat, wäre da noch der F-Set Rotor, oder auch Cola-Dose genannt. Nun, man kann bezüglich der Optik geteilter Meinung sein. Aber imho sieht das Dingen nur bei den oversized Tubes der eBay-Räder halbwegs harmlos aus.


----------



## jpkmed (3. April 2008)

habe mich entschieden das ich das e-bay Teil nicht nehmen werde! - also werde ich noch 1-2 Monate das Stolen betrachten und es mir wahrscheinlich bestellen! - weil's optisch einfach einem richtigem BMX entspricht!

also dann, sollte ich es dann irgendwann zuhause stehen haben kommt natürlich ein Foto!

grüße
Patrick


----------



## hnx.dave (3. April 2008)

gute wahl =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. April 2008)

Das Stolen hält auch etwas aus   bevor ich es dem keinen gegeben habe musste ich es ja mal auf der Dirtbahn treten  
Es hält viel aus und liegt auch ganz gut in der Luft.
Für kleines Geld kannst Du auch noch eine Vorderbremse kaufen, wenn es Dir so wichtig wäre.


----------

